# St. John's Wort & IBS C



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

Hi, has anyone tried St. John's Wort? And has it made your C worse? I have been having a terrible time since I started taking it, wondering if it's just a coincidence or what. Man, this is getting really hard to take. Always a guessing game with all this stuff. Thanks for any info.


----------

